# Egit-Problem nach Merge-Konflikt



## Friedenstaube (4. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich verwende Egit in Eclipse und nach Merge-Konflikten, bräuchte ich Eure Hilfe. Das Synchronisieren und manuelle Lösen der Konflikte hat nicht funktioniert. Da ich lokal an einigen Dateien keine Änderungen hatte, die ich beibehalten wollte, hatte ich gehofft, durch das lokale Löschen dieser Dateien und einem erneuten Pull das Problem lösen zu können. Jetzt bekomme ich jedoch bei einer Datei einen Konflikt, obwohl sie eigentlich gelöscht ist. Das sogenannte Staging hätte mir nichts gebracht, da ich zumindest bei den Dateien, bei denen es einen Konflikt gegeben hatte, ich keine lokalen Änderungen beibehalten wurde Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Vielen Dank

Viele Gr Friedenstaube


----------

